# CPU melted with heatsink?



## newn (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,
When i tryed to change my fan to a new one. When i removed CPU (don't know how, but it's not damaged, wasn't using lots of force ) i removed it with heatsing attached to it. Ir two sides there are thermalpaste and other two sides you can see some melted metal (like when you put one a cadnle some alluminium and it turns to not shinny silver color. I think it's melted now. What can i do?


----------



## ScOuT (Apr 19, 2009)

Please post a picture...then we can see exactly what happened. It could just be extra TIM (Thermal Interface Material) that is applied to transfer heat from your processor to the cooling device.

If it really is melted together...EPIC overheat! That will go down in CF history!


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2009)

It isn't melted i can assure you, for the heatsinks to melt you are looking at hundreds of degrees C, if your processor is that hot then the system will have shut it down or it would have gone pop. Put simply, it can't melt. If it has, like scout says, that would be insane and would most certainly be the first time i ever heard of anything like that, and can say almost for certain that nobody else here has either

If you have a prebuilt system sometimes they put a little glue on to prevent "tampering" (changing stuff like you are), which is a little silly because it is your system to do with as you like. It will either be that or certain thermal compounds can solidify forming a very hard almost plastic like material that can stick stuff togther, it happened on my nb and my video card.

If you can get them out, try VERY gently twisting the CPU and heatsink in the opposite dierection while pulling a little. If it doesn't work, get a soft cloth or kitchen roll and put some WD40 on it and wipe around and just under the heatsink if you can get to it. Make sure none gets onto the contacts. This should loosen or remove whatever is there if there is something sticking em together


----------



## newn (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry, but before i'v been posting i tryed to find my telephone-pc-usb line, unfortunelly when you need it - it isn't there, when you don't - it's here.
Well, i just gently cleaned those two sides where you can see that and i saw it's really melted! Because it's not like something on it it's like you removed some metal like this ). Of course it's almost unnoticible, but i can notice that when looking near very bright light. Well. Any advices on working melted CPU?


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2009)

If that happened during you using it and not something that they did during macufacturing that is insane!! please can you post up some pics  ?

If it works, i can't see why it is a problem, if you can't get it working then it is probably a new CPU job because you will most likely not be able to get that off without doing damage to the processor. If you have a very thin metal file you may be able to just get under neath and get through it. If it is working though i would say leave it, that will give hella good conduction even if it is only a tiny bit

=700=


----------



## newn (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe i should try to get heatsing little warm and then ently try to tunr the CPU? If it's not working... Then i don't know what to do. I just bought a new cooler and i paid around 70 dollars. And yes, thathappend with stock fan and thermealpaste. Nothing non stock. I'll try to find that USB thing and if i do then i'll post some pictures. And yes, it's working, but i guess i can't get it into mainboard like that, because i can't pull up the swich and if i don't i can damage chips.


----------



## lovely? (Apr 19, 2009)

newn said:


> Sorry, but before i'v been posting i tryed to find my telephone-pc-usb line, unfortunelly when you need it - it isn't there, when you don't - it's here.
> Well, i just gently cleaned those two sides where you can see that and i saw it's really melted! Because it's not like something on it it's like you removed some metal like this ). Of course it's almost unnoticible, but i can notice that when looking near very bright light. Well. Any advices on working melted CPU?



the temperatures to heat metal are too high to still allow your computer to run. you would've seen orange glowing, your room would've filled with smoke, there would've been fire, all that good stuff. i weld on the side, and i'll tell you now that what your looking at could be corrosion, wear and tear, but definitely not melting.


----------



## newn (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, i know there SHOULD be things like that. But corrosion in like six months? And by the way, it's not damaging the CPU then?


----------

